# Plunger/Button Set up for a newbie



## germovia

Relatively new to the recurve side of archery. My kids Shoot JOAD with recurves and so I wanted give it a try my self. I've recently upgraded my basic arrow rest with a magnetic rest and plunger. I know there are several springs and adjustment to make the plunger more versatile/tune-able. Is there any advice for that first set-up? Which spring should I start with? I assume that as I and my technique develops I'll need to make adjustments. What do I need to do to start on the right foot as they say?

Any advice/help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


2011 Hoyt Horizon & ZR330 #34
2004 Hoyt Ultra Elite #57
2004 Reflex Grizzly #57


----------



## Warbow

To start, get a copy of the Easton Tuning Guide

http://www.eastonarchery.com/pdf/tuning_guide.pdf

You start with a rough tune, with the arrow slightly to the right of center and medium spring tension and proceed from there.


----------



## midwayarcherywi

As with most things archery, the question depends on a few things specific to your set up. The plunger was developed by Vic Berger as a fine tuning mechanism. How do your arrows fly? If the arrows are too weak in spine, or too stiff, a plunger adjustment is not appropriate. You're always better off finding a good arrow/limb poundage combination and making the fine adjustment with the plunger. In the case of a newer shooter, 1)find the proper center shot 2) set the plunger to a medium stiffness 3) practice until fine tuning becomes important.


----------



## Warbow

Warbow said:


> To start, get a copy of the Easton Tuning Guide
> 
> http://www.eastonarchery.com/pdf/tuning_guide.pdf
> 
> You start with a rough tune, with the arrow slightly to the right of center and medium spring tension and proceed from there.


Oops, I meant slightly left of center--for a right handed shooter.


----------



## jerrytee

The heavier the bow the stiffer the setting of the button. Shooting a compound of fingers needs a much stiffer button spring than than a low draw weight recurve. So if your poundage is low as you are just starting, then you may need the lighter spring. 
Run through the basic bare shaft tune on the Easton tuning guide. Don't get hung up on getting the bare shaft and the vaned shaft together as long as they are in the same region of the target that will do for starters.


----------



## Greg Bouras

Easton tuning guide is a good place to start. After reading it can get confusing just where to begin and what steps to follow in what order. Below may help. 
1.	Adjust tiller to 0. 
2.	Set brace height to middle of manufacturers suggested range.
3.	Recheck and readjust tiller.
4.	Adjust nock point 1/8” to ¼ “high.
5.	Check nock fit per Easton Tuning Guide.
6.	Start with medium spring, adjust spring tension nut/screw to mid travel.
7.	Screw in plunger to adjust centershot per dimension.
8.	Check and adjust rest arm per Easton Tuning Guide.
9.	Check plunger contact point on shaft should be center, again per Easton Tuning Guide. Recheck centershot make small adjustment as necessary.
10.	Check fletch alignment per Easton Tuning Guide adjust nocks (turn) as necessary.
11.	Remove fletching from 3 arrows
12.	Shoot unfletched shafts into a shoulder height, SOFT backstop from 15-20 yards. 
13.	Make small adjustments to the nocking point until bare shafts enter the SOFT backstop straight, per Easton Tuning Guide.
14.	Note tail right/left on final nock adjustment group.
15.	Make initial tension adjustment of plunger, tail left = stiff reaction therefore weaken spring, tail right = wear reaction tighten spring. Either direction ¼ turn increments or as directed by Easton Tuning Guide.
16.	Use your best form, bareshaft tuning will uncover not correct gross form errors.
17.	Continue until bareshafts enter the target straight.
18.	Folow Easton Tuning Guide recommendations for correcting tail right/left conditions outside the medium springs ability.
19.	Change one thing at a time
20.	Sometimes tuning can be a chore. Plan on allowing yourself a couple of hours.
21.	Keep a log of adjustments and results.
22.	Document final results.
23.	Read everything you can get your hands on about archers paradox 
http--www.tap46home.plus.com-mechanics-
is a very good source of information.

Enjoy


----------



## rembrandt

I just redid mine......it came off while shooting yesterday and I had to hunt the spring down this AM......I get it back together and the plunger adjusted to where it is just touching the shaft......I know one thing, accuracy is not if you don't have it........


----------



## TRUE HUNT

tag


----------

